# Where and when was your default taken?



## california_mom (Sep 30, 2007)

So, I'm reading my 15 year old niece's myspace page, and she took a survey and posted the questions and her answers. One of the questions is "9: Where and when was your default taken?"
Her answer: My best friend's neighbor's backyard.








:

What the hell does that mean? Someone, who is cooler than I, please respond. If it's what I think it is, I'm gonna... I dunno what I'm gonna do!


----------



## SleepyMamaBear (Jun 5, 2005)

default=main picture, i believe. does that make sense about her picture? does it look like it might be in a backyard?
what do you think it means?


----------



## ziggy (Feb 8, 2007)

Yep, the default is the picture she has up in the left hand corner.


----------



## california_mom (Sep 30, 2007)

Oh, thank all that is good in this world.

And thanks for replying so quickly. I don't think I woulda slept very well tonight.

Umm, and what did I think it was? Ummm...







: something innocent, of course.







:


----------



## UnschoolnMa (Jun 14, 2004)

Yeah it just means she took the picture in her friend's yard. Mine was taken in my living room, my Dd's in her room, my Ds's at the museum, etc.


----------



## BelovedK (Jun 7, 2005)




----------



## Oriole (May 4, 2007)

:


----------



## nonnymoose (Mar 12, 2004)

Oh my goodness. It's a good thing you asked the internet first, or you and her parents might have lost her respect for all time. Not to mention being mocked mercilessly - you'd've been hearing about that on your deathbed.


----------



## kblackstone444 (Jun 17, 2007)

Sooooo... when and where was *YOUR* default taken?













































I bet she'll enjoy this story in 5-10 years.


----------



## california_mom (Sep 30, 2007)

Well! I'm glad everybody had a good laugh at my expense!







:


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

I'm still a default virgin.







I don't have a Myspace or Facebook account at all.


----------



## ziggy (Feb 8, 2007)

My mother once freaked out after reading an IM my little sister left open on the screen. It read:

Boy: Do you want to MM later tonight, after your mom goes to bed? I have to go now, but maybe around 10:30?
Sister: That would be so awesome. I miss you so much.

My mother calls me, freaking out, trying to figure out what "MM" is and what my then-12 year old sister would be doing at 10:30 that night.

MM means myspace message. They planned to, essential, email back and forth in rapid fashion.


----------



## Arduinna (May 30, 2002)

Something happens to parents when their kids hit the teen years and they start jumping to conclusions prematurely. I know my mom assumed something about me as a teen that was totally inaccurate and it was actually my much younger sister that did it. But of course because I was a teen I was the first suspect.


----------



## phathui5 (Jan 8, 2002)

My default was taken at my kid's birthday party. Don't tell anyone.


----------



## cjanelles (Oct 22, 2005)

I do not believe "default" has anything to do with deflowering...lol

On Myspace and other community/blogosphere things, the "default" is usually referencing the picture that one's account defaults to as the main pic...

Breathe now. It's ok.


----------



## kennedy444 (Aug 2, 2002)

Wow, you must feel so relieved to know what it really means!


----------



## BedHead (Mar 8, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ruthla* 
I'm still a default virgin.







I don't have a Myspace or Facebook account at all.

Me too. I had NO idea what default meant either!


----------



## ArielMomma (Jul 28, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *california_mom* 
If it's what I think it is, I'm gonna... I dunno what I'm gonna do!

If default had meant what you thought it did... then what do you think you would have done? Just curious.


----------



## Cherie2 (Sep 27, 2006)

I don't know myspace and when I saw the title to this thread, I thought the same thing you thought!

lol this is the funniest thread I have seen in a long time


----------



## Irishmommy (Nov 19, 2001)

Says she who didn't have a clue either.


----------



## Demeter9 (Nov 14, 2006)

:


----------



## GooeyRN (Apr 24, 2006)

Good thing you asked here before YOU were the embarrased one and you lost her trust!


----------



## BeckiB (Dec 30, 2006)

I jumped to the worst conclusion initially too - glad there's some people around who know better! Hahaha


----------



## ShaggyDaddy (Jul 5, 2006)

Just a note, when in doubt use Urban dictionary! It can save a lot of confusion when dealing with pop-culture slang that can seem cryptic.

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=default

Note: This site is not exactly "tame" so be prepared to see very disgusting terms defined if you browse or look them up... but for things like "default" you would be able to find your answer.


----------



## california_mom (Sep 30, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ArielMomma* 
If default had meant what you thought it did... then what do you think you would have done? Just curious.










I have no idea! Maybe asked her about it. But she posts so many weird things on myspace that I didn't want to make a big deal about one thing. She puts swear words on myspace, complains about her parents, and I just want to be the "cool" aunt







but I don't think I coulda let this one slide had someone taken her innocence.

I guess there's nothing I could have done to "undo" it, but maybe hand her a package of condoms and let her know I'm here for her.

Ugh. Fifteen years old! What a crazy age


----------



## ArielMomma (Jul 28, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *california_mom* 
I guess there's nothing I could have done to "undo" it, but maybe hand her a package of condoms and let her know I'm here for her.

That is pretty much how I would have handled the situation. I have already been through this with my daughter though. It seems like fifteen isn't an uncommon age for teens to have their default taken if you know what I mean lol









BTW: I showed your post to my DD. She laughed so hard that she spit coke all over the computer desk (Thank god it was diet!).


----------



## tayndrewsmama (May 25, 2004)

Too funny! I didn't think of that at first either.

So, does this mean that 'default' now has another meaning? I know I will always think of this now when I read 'default' in this context.


----------



## california_mom (Sep 30, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ArielMomma* 
BTW: I showed your post to my DD. She laughed so hard that she spit coke all over the computer desk (Thank god it was diet!).

I'm gonna print this thread, put it in a safe place and keep it for my niece for when she's a little older (after college, is married, has kids, you know, when I KNOW that her default has been taken!







), and give it to her to read. Then I can confess that I'm really the geeky aunt, not the cool aunt.


----------



## mamahart (Sep 25, 2007)

Weeell...if I WAS going to have my default taken I would hope it would be in a beautiful field of sunflowers....at sunset...with wine.














:


----------



## mommy777 (Nov 12, 2007)

What a cute mis-understanding. Heheh.. This thread has been funny.


----------



## Sunflowermommie (Jul 22, 2003)

Whew, I had no clue what a default was either.

I learn something new everyday.


----------

